# Bay fishing pier/bridge fees are set



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Did not see this posted anywhere. But they set the fees for the bay fishing bridge starting March 15th. And it is on the honor system for now.

Fishing bridge fees

Daily / Annual

-- Per fishing passenger and pedestrian $2 / $50

-- Per vehicle and driver $5 / $75

-- Seniors 62, older Half off

-- Kids 5 and younger Free /Free

-- Non-fishing pedestrians Free /Free

http://www.pnj.com/article/20100305/NEWS01/3050325


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

It's really sorry of pensacola to charge to fish there when they were given the money to build the pier


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *drifterfisher (4/5/2010)*It's really sorry of pensacola to charge to fish there when they were given the money to build the pier




It's not going to maintain itself. It won't pick up the trash left behind (neither will the anglers that fish there).


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Those are some of the more reasonable fee's I've seen. And like someone said, it ain't gonna pick up after itself, and it will also need periodic maintenance ( bulbs, rails, bolts, , paint, inspections, man power, etc )Don't even get me started about the fee's that aren't reasonable.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

I'm glad someone posted this. I kind of complained and couldn't believe they were charging to fish that bridge either for awhile. but hey, if it's this cheap I don't mind. i'll buy an annual pass for sure. the sad part is the honor system won't work these days. hopefully they still get enough to maintain it. I hope that pretty new bridge doesn't go to crap and have lights out that stay out, ect.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree with JoeZ, the money is needed for upkeep and it's really not that expensive......and that's coming from a guy without a job!


----------

